# Glitchy ics



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

anybody got a link to this kernel? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1488976 I like isc so much better than jellybean and I want this kernel for cm9 somebody care to share a link? anybody maybe even HPP I know you probably have it hahai iiihdhdfsdff


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody? Common help a brother out with ics kernel

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dagex said:


> Anybody? Common help a brother out with ics kernel
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


i got it let me see if i can link up a file for u,,, I'm on vacation right now


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

hhp_211 said:


> i got it let me see if i can link up a file for u,,, I'm on vacation right now


oh then forget it man I can wait have fun on your vacation. Me and my family is going to Disney world in September cant wait









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

